
Clickpass in more places - brlewis
http://blog.clickpass.com/2008/05/04/clickpass-in-more-places/
======
truebosko
Cool to see it more. I'll add mine to the list once I launch. I really like
the Clickpass service

~~~
brlewis
It is a great service, especially if you integrate with other services that
also use it. For example OurDoings users who share publicly can use Disqus to
let people comment on their news and photos. Clickpass smooths out what might
otherwise be a an awkward combination of disparate services.

